# Crossings



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a 15 degree crossing in code 332 brass. Who makes one?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 74 Views and no one has an answer!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably because nobody makes one. Unless you have one made up, I think typical AristoCraft and LGB include 19.5 degrees, 22.5 degrees, and 30 degrees.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just had a look on: 

http://svrronline.com 

http://www.switchcrafters.com 

Both do a 14 degree crossing in code 250. This should do the job.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 06 Oct 2010 07:47 PM 
I just had a look on: 

http://svrronline.com 

http://www.switchcrafters.com 

Both do a 14 degree crossing in code 250. This should do the job. 

Switchcrafters does the 14 deg one in Brass and aluminum 332 as well


----------

